# Glass Catfish



## Illyria (May 6, 2009)

I have recently purchased a Glass Catfish. Everything I've read about them says that they are schooling fish they can become very stressed or even die if they are not kept in groups of at least six. I have other 7 other cats (4 corys, 3 suckers/algae eaters) and about 50 platys of various sizes. Will they school with these fish? If not, will they be ok on their own?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

there are two types of glass catfish, and both school. I think it is ok to keep 4 together, but i am not sure. if you keep them singally, they will be stressed out though and none of your fish will school with your cat, though it may seem they do. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

i dont belive they will school with your Glass Cat. i agree that you may have other fishes from the cat family but most species will only school with their kind. you might want to get the Glass Cat a few friends for it to be happy.

just my 2c!

Cheers!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's right. Your limpoks won't school with your other fish, mainly because your other fish don't swim or act anything like them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not much we could add tos..the wizard has spoken...


----------

